# Drag X issue



## DavyH (16/9/20)

I haven't seen this issue crop up before, so...

The battery was running down last night, so as per the manual, opened the door and waited for battery to drop out.

And waited.

And waited.

Tried to shift it. No joy. Started again this morning, eventually managed to get a grip of the wrap (see below) and managed to move it as far as shown in the picture with that level of damage. By that stage it wasn't moving any further down or revolving in any way. Needle-nosed pliers finished the job all right.

This is a bog-standard Samsung 30Q, wrap was in perfect condition when it went in, it doesn't appear to have been double wrapped. The Drag X interior is likewise in perfect nick, no additional objects inside, no projections, nothing.

I can only imagine that the wrap was thicker than normal and that it evacuated enough air on the way in to cause a vacuum to form. Any lessons to be learned from this? Check that your battery has some side-to-side movement when loading up your Drag X or keep pliers handy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

What a nightmare! I'm using mine with 18650 Molicell Batteries (Factory wrapped) and touch wood, no problems so far. Have inserted and removed (you dirty buggers) it multiple times without issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What a nightmare! I'm using mine with 18650 Molicell Batteries (Factory wrapped) and touch wood, no problems so far. Have inserted and removed (you dirty buggers) it multiple times without issue.


I've had other Samsungs in without any issues. It's just odd.

On the positive side, battery rattle isn't a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

Only issue I have with mine, is my own fault. Didn't lube my 510 converter/connector, and now it is stuck. but not a big issue, as I bought it to use with my existing MTL tanks. First rule of vape club: Always Lube your O-rings! Rookie mistake.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Only issue I have with mine, is my own fault. Didn't lube my 510 converter/connector, and now it is stuck. but not a big issue, as I bought it to use with my existing MTL tanks. First rule of vape club: Always Lube your O-rings! Rookie mistake.



Ohhhhhhhh, so this is why my 510 connector doesn't work anymore

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (16/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I haven't seen this issue crop up before, so...
> 
> The battery was running down last night, so as per the manual, opened the door and waited for battery to drop out.
> 
> ...


Just check your battery itself too for any swelling dont know why it would but to be safe bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jmpb (30/10/20)

So I also have an issue with the Drag X, when firing and drawing from it, it literally feels like the mod is vibrating. So i take the battery out and put it back in, then it stops vibrating for a while. Very strange and kinda worrying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH (30/10/20)

Jmpb said:


> So I also have an issue with the Drag X, when firing and drawing from it, it literally feels like the mod is vibrating. So i take the battery out and put it back in, then it stops vibrating for a while. Very strange and kinda worrying.


Very odd. Since there's no haptic capability there has to be some kind of fault.

Of course, it's going to apply the corollary to Murphy's Law, being -

'except when you take it back to the showroom to demonstrate the fault'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/10/20)

Any external stickers on the battery, I have a couple that have them and have to insert them in my tube devices just so, or they stick or get hung up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (30/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Any external stickers on the battery, I have a couple that have them and have to insert them in my tube devices just so, or they stick or get hung up.


No, I always check before putting them into a tubular housing. It seems to be a one off and that battery has been retired. I'm not even going to bother rewrapping it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/10/20)

Safest thing to do for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/10/20)

DavyH said:


> I haven't seen this issue crop up before, so...
> 
> The battery was running down last night, so as per the manual, opened the door and waited for battery to drop out.
> 
> ...


Nightmare, you do actually want a snug fit but obviously so the battery will still freely slide in and out, for this reason i never use a 20700 battery in a 21700 device because you just don't want sidewards movement! You hit the nail on the head with creating a vacuum, easier said than always remembering but with a snug battery tube don't insert a battery very quickly else indeed creating a vacuum can happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

